# Need help deciding where to go, plssss



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hiya, I am looking to go aborad for icsi treatment. I am from the UK and it is so expensive to go private. Can I get some reviews on clinics please? There's just so many ivf clinics around the world and don't know where to start. It would be nice to hear from people who have had experienced there.

How much did you pay?
How many embryos do they transfer?
Any other info pls?

Thanks, Sarah


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Sarah

I've just moved this to the International area as you're more likely to get a response there.  

Good luck on your journey

Bop


----------



## Sweetnats (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Sarah

I am in exactly the same position as you. I have always thought my next tx would be in the UK. But i have spent the last two weeks reading on the threads on here and some of the clinics get such amazing reviews that i think its a no brainer.

If you have a look on the international clinic thread there are so many different ones. Some of the threads are a little older. so not that current. 
When i had my treatment at the local NHS hospital it was shocking really, my doctor didnt really talk to me so i have no idea what happened! I was just a number. Now i read on here about clinics where they actually care, and know you by first name!
The nurses hug you etc, sounds like heaven to me. And not only that but the cost is half the price of the UK

For me at the moment i am swaying towards a clinic in Norway, they have very good reviews and there is a flight from stansted that when i looked was about £100 return for me and DH, plus i think the hotel is really reasonable.

Its called Haugesund and there is a thread on here. I did start at the begining of the thread which went back a couple of years but it was well worth the read. as it was like a novel. Took you through peoples journeys. With some lovely endings! 

I think the best thing to do is spend a few  days reading the threads. Weigh up costs and success, and care and then make a decision. 

The girls on here are so helpful, if you do need further info they will all send you in the right direction.

Keep me posted on what you decide and good luck. 

Nats x


----------

